# Apple butter time Finger.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yall make any?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't make but I love to eat it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I like it almost as good as boiled okra!! I have never made it before. I have been lax on canning and cooking lately. Baseball has consumed me all Spring, Summer and now Fall. I con the wife into taking him to practice so I can squeeze in a bowhunting trip in once in a while. 

Tell us how to do it WD. The only thing I have ever made with apples is pie and wine.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Will do finger. I'll put up a post soon as I get a chance.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

yes sir please put up that recipe,love apple butter but have never made it but am willing to try....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It involves apples, cinamon, sugar and a crock pot.

Darin


----------

